
Knight TV resurrection - lokedhs
http://pdp-6.net/knight-tv/knight-tv.html
======
jlkulpjr
I implemented a clone of the Knight TV system in 1979 for the MIT Plasma
Fusion Center, where I was Director of Computing. I was also building Lisp
Machines at the AI Lab at the time.

~~~
larsbrinkhoff
That's interesting. I was asking MMcM about the Plasma TV yesterday.

It's running on MINITS right? I have been trying to assemble a MINITS but
there has been some problem with missing symbols and whatnot.

But maybe it'll work eventually, and then we'll have another nice TV system
with SUPDUP graphics and Chaosnet connectivity.

------
larsbrinkhoff
Greenblatt's Mac Hack VI with chessboard.

[http://lars.nocrew.org/its/ocm2.png](http://lars.nocrew.org/its/ocm2.png)

------
aap_
Author here. AMA!

~~~
larsbrinkhoff
Co-worker here. Doing the PDP-10 side.

------
pinewurst
This is awesome!

